# 6 NATO Troops Killed by Turncoat Afghan



## tomahawk6 (29 Nov 2010)

Sad news this morning with the deaths of 6 ISAF personnel.

http://www.bbc.co.uk/news/world-south-asia-11865206

A gunman in an Afghan police uniform has killed six service members in eastern Afghanistan, Nato forces say.

The man turned his weapon on the troops during a training mission, said Nato. He was also killed in the incident in Nangarhar province.

Local officials said they believed the incident was not premeditated, but had arisen out of "a misunderstanding".

Nato has not revealed the nationalities of the dead soldiers, but local sources said they were American.

"An individual in an Afghan border police uniform turned his weapon against International Security Assistance Forces (Isaf) during a training mission today, killing six service members in eastern Afghanistan," Monday's statement said.

"The individual who fired on the Isaf forces was also killed in the incident. A joint Afghan and Isaf team is investigating this incident."

Taliban insurgents have dressed as police to carry out attacks before now.

Only at the weekend, two suicide bombers in police uniform killed 12 police officers in south-eastern Paktika province.

Five British soldiers were shot dead in November last year in Helmand province, by an Afghan policeman, possibly a militant infiltrator, who then escaped.


Isaf is training and mentoring Afghanistan's security forces, but there have also been several incidents of Afghan soldiers firing on foreign troops.

Nato said earlier this month it was investigating Taliban claims that an Afghan soldier had shot dead foreign troops in the south of the country.

In July a renegade Afghan soldier shot and killed three British army Gurkhas at a base in Helmand province.

A week earlier an Afghan soldier killed two American contractors inside a military base in northern Afghanistan.

Nato's exit strategy for Afghanistan involves progressively handing over to the local security forces.

But the BBC's Paul Wood in Kabul says this latest incident will raise questions again about the loyalty and reliability of those forces and the extent to which they could have been infiltrated.


----------



## tomahawk6 (29 Nov 2010)

The casualties were US.


----------



## Greymatters (29 Nov 2010)

_*Local officials said they believed the incident was not premeditated, but had arisen out of "a misunderstanding".*_



Thats one hell of a 'misunderstanding'.  I think local officials are the ones having a misunderstanding...


----------



## The Bread Guy (30 Nov 2010)

First off, condolences to the family, colleagues and friends of the latest fallen  

Natch, the Taliban jumps in and claims responsibility *****:


> *Mujaid Izatullah kills 6 US-NATO invaders, wounds 7 in Nangarhar*
> Monday, 29 November 2010 17:58 Zabihullah Mujahid
> 
> NANGARHAR, Nov. 29 – Mujahideen officials say the martyr Mujahid Izzatullah  joined the police force of stooge regime in pursuit of an opportunity to eliminate any number of US-NATO invaders until he got one today (Nov. 29) at about bout 2:45 pm, local time, taking the advantage of the enemy doing routine military training in their base in Pachir Agam district of Nangarhar, Mujahid Izzatullah, who had been looking the very moment,
> ...



***** - Text also attached if you don't want to share your particulars with the Taliban Info-machine.


----------

